# Авиация > Литература >  Книга Unflown Wings: Soviet/Russian Unreleased Aircraft Projects 1925-2010

## xasan

Планирую купить книгу Unflown Wings: Soviet/Russian Unreleased Aircraft Projects 1925-2010. Некоторые скрины можно посмотреть здесь Picasa Web Albums - Александр Пачков - Unflown Wings Если у кого есть, поделитесь впечатлением. :Smile:

----------


## Sveto

у меня есть,рекомендую (интересные темы,красиво написано,качественные иллюстрации ,высокое качество печати)

----------

